

Turn Node Applications into Executables - robry
http://jxcore.com/turn-node-applications-into-executables/

======
kennu
For GUI apps, I've found Atom Shell ([https://github.com/atom/atom-
shell](https://github.com/atom/atom-shell)) quite convenient as a HTML app
wrapper. You can embed Angular.js and Bootstrap to create a working prototype
application very quickly. Node.js modules can be require()'d straight into
Angular controllers or services.

~~~
pkorzeniewski
There is also node-webkit [1]

[1] [https://github.com/rogerwang/node-
webkit](https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit)

~~~
euroclydon
Looking at the features list, I see, "Complete support for Node.js APIs and
all its third party modules."

Does this mean the JS code on your HTML pages has no sandbox between itself
and the OS?

Also, how does this compare to QtWebKit [1][2]? I like the idea of blending
HTML with native GUI components in a desktop app, or even having a "lite" web
only version, become a "full" version when run on the desktop and share as
much code as possible.

[1]
[https://trac.webkit.org/wiki/QtWebKit](https://trac.webkit.org/wiki/QtWebKit)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2271511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2271511)

------
drinchev
I was playing with nexe[1] a couple of months ago. I didn't know about JXCore.
Now I see they support multithreading and other performance benefits. Amazing!

[1] [https://github.com/crcn/nexe](https://github.com/crcn/nexe)

------
splitbrain
The post speaks about HTML but as far as I can see this does not contain a
rendering component similar to what node-webkit does. Am I right?

~~~
hugs
The bundled executable could just be a web server that serves HTML files to
your browser on localhost:8080...

------
marktangotango
The title was misleading to me. It appears this project packages up javascript
+ runtime + interpreter into an executable artifact. Does not compile to
javascript to native exe. I reviewed the docs breifly, please correct me if
that's wrong!

~~~
jonny_eh
The actual article's title is "Turn Node Applications into Executables". This
tool doesn't turn the JS code into native code, it just packages it up along
with a JS run-time.

